# UK-Style Fishing Rigs



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*I found an interesting link to a pdf file of UK-style fishing rigs . . . Enjoy !

http://www.skysports.com/downloads/Book_Of_Saltwater_Rigs.pdf*


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Very nice. thanks!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Pretty cool but man thats alot of hardware!


----------

